# Cathodic protection



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection, Third Edition
By Walter von Baeckmann,&nbspWilhelm Schwenk,&nbspWerner Prinz, 
* Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
* Number Of Pages: 568
* Publication Date: 1997-10-17
* ISBN / ASIN: 0884150569 
$253.00

Book De******************ion:
This comprehensive handbook covers all aspects of cathodic protection in terms of both practice and theory

http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525/...__3rd_ed._.rar​​


----------



## تولين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## ahmedaboshamar (1 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الاكرم (1 مايو 2011)

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## has2006 (1 مايو 2011)

الملف غير موجود 
ارجو اعادة الرفع وشكرا


----------



## caesaraziz (2 مايو 2011)

ممنون الك اخويه العزيز عاشت الايادي


----------

